# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Surfen morgen

## horscht

Irgendjemand morgen (8.1.) am Steinwarder in Heiligenhafen oder Dazendorf (je nach Richtung..)am Start? Keine Lust bei der Klte alleine zu surfen...wre so ab 14:00 da  :Smile:

----------

